# Some work photos



## Hieny (Nov 15, 2006)

Since we seem to be showing off thought I'd throw some of my stuff in the ring!:laughing:


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh man I love it.... the ceilings are great!

Nice work.


----------



## reveivl (Nov 1, 2006)

:notworthy:


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow. All I can say is wow. Very stunning work!!!!


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Very nice indeed. I think I would have gone batty working on the white one above the stairs. Going around and around those smaller squares.


----------



## jesterchef (Nov 4, 2006)

I am impressed. It is go to see the professionals at work.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Hieny,

Man...That is some spectacular wood crafting there. :yes: :yes: :yes: 

I especially like the bar and the railing....You are a master craftsman for sure..:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 747 (Dec 3, 2006)

Wow what is the material used on the ceiling (white ceiling). Also the raised paneling on the wall is that mdf or wood.


----------



## Hieny (Nov 15, 2006)

747


> Wow what is the material used on the ceiling (white ceiling). Also the raised paneling on the wall is that mdf or wood.11-25-2006 11:16 AM


 The Ceiling is all MDF moldings and the sub structure is poplar. The wainscoting is also MDF. The bar is Cherry plywood with solid cherry facings. The Library is all solid cherry with a walnut inlay in the raceway moldings. Thanks for the compliments guys!:thumbsup:


----------



## alexfranke (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow -- I love the library! 

What is the glass on the right?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Awesome.:thumbsup: 

Did you do the stairs and railings?


----------



## Hieny (Nov 15, 2006)

alexfranke


> What is the glass on the right?


 That is one of the french doors swung open and pushed as far as I could for a good picture.

TexasTimbers


> Did you do the stairs and railings?


No, a company I use named Maranatha Stair & Rails did the stairs. If your ever working in the Jersey shore area they are the company to use. They bent the rails on site and are made of jatoba (braz. cherry) and it took about 100 clamps per side, quite a sight to see.


----------



## Cole (Oct 3, 2006)

Fantastic Work!!!!


----------



## formula462 (Dec 9, 2006)

Great work..somebody had some money to spend:laughing: 
Love the true raised paneling,I rarely get to do it that way usually just 3/4 on 1/4 with an offset panel mould...boring


----------



## Trimmasters (Dec 22, 2006)

Real Nice Stuff. I didn't catch where you are from. I'm from Ohio. An hour East of Cleveland. I'll post some pic's if I can find them. I'd like know if you stain your custom cabinets or if the painter on the job does. I'm new to this forum but I like what I see so far. I'm having a tough time typing guys. I sliced , well.... de-boned my left index finger with surgical precision using a brand new utility blade about 5 weeks ago. The stitches were through my finger nail. Anyway, I want to say hello to all the regulars here and hope to get to know you all better. I'm certain we can swap some cool tips and tricks. http://thetrimmaster.blogspot.com/2006/03/pictures.html


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice work I checked out your website. Are you Scott?

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## derryck (Feb 19, 2007)

Hieny,

Wonderful work, I know I'd be exceptionally proud of such a quality job. Lovely photos also perhaps you could make a few $ from photography on the side.

Great work

Derryck


----------



## brewmebaby (Feb 20, 2007)

very sharp work


----------



## keepitstraight (Nov 12, 2006)

*pics*

really nice stuff on this thread. kowtows all around.


----------



## /3ISON (Apr 16, 2007)

*Beautiful work there *


----------



## beater82 (Apr 29, 2007)

Let's see more of that entry at the top of the stairs:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## ChooChoo (Apr 30, 2007)

Dude! Wow! Nice, nice, nice!


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Do you give classes? Man, your work is outstanding.


----------



## dewalt guy (Aug 10, 2007)

on the raised paneling did you pocket screw them .I do alot of inlayed paneling but raised paneling gets costly.even if i use mdf.If i could figure out how to use this site and computer in general i could show you.We need to update the site but shows a little about what we do.My website is http://kntrim.com


----------



## MinConst (Oct 30, 2006)

Beautiful work indeed. I want your job :thumbsup:


----------



## natemclain (Dec 11, 2007)

Very Impressive!  

I definately won't let my wife see your work! She won't be too impressed with mine anymore. :laughing:


----------



## natemclain (Dec 11, 2007)

On the white wainscoat in the MDF, was is milled out in large pieces or did you rip the rails & stiles & panels and shape them accordingly?

Just curious.

Nate


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

I really like the ceiling light unit for the bar - that is fantastic!!


----------



## tburritt (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice work!!


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

Is the process of curving the wainscoating ext difficult or "just a process"


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It's a pleasure to see the results of craftsmanship.


----------

